# Ohio was turned on yesterday ( a little pic heavy)



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Just got my boat running right just in time to hit the catfish spawn on the river this year, so it's been pretty slow out there. However the last 4 or 5 days it seems like they are picking back up. Went out on Monday with my Nephew. We caught 8 channels, all smaller and beat up bad. Went out yesterday with my Grandfather, who is now 84, it's a great thing to take him out after all the times he took me as a kid, and my cousins boy who is in town visiting, and not only were they biting like crazy, they were up in the 20 to 26" range. All caught on livers. Strikes were vicious and definite! Man, I got to remember how fast that braid cuts to the bone...lol! Here are a few pics of the trips I took this week. All caught on the edge of drop offs around islands.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Jimi and I went out in the evening, and fished alot of the same spots. Never imagined he make it as late as he did. He about wore ol Uncle out....lol.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks great!!! I have had much the same luck fishing at devols dam and off the shore just past the buckley island the fishing has really been exciting it looked like you hooked some nice ones. I am really looking forward to getting back out here soon.


----------

